# Antique equipment show, Valparaiso, IN, sept 24-26, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Date: Sep 24-26 
Location: Indiana
Fall Harvest Festival & Antique Equipment Show - Valparaiso. Northern IN Historical Power Assn., Miriam Kreps, 603-1 NE, Valparaiso, IN 46383, 219-462-3965 .


----------

